# Karma, the ultimate fork of yew



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Hello slingshooters, here's my ultimate, still a "V" project, made of a warm and solid fork of yew. I've been working on the grip and the shape, trying to combine form and function.

I hope you like it, thanks for watching.

Bob.


----------



## Vly62 (Feb 21, 2015)

Wow, that should be in a museum!!!!!


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Sooo beautiful Roberto!! :wub:


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## Emitto (Sep 11, 2013)

Lovely grain!


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Great!!

Volp


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

STUNNING!!!!! :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:

A finish like no other can do!!!

The "V" design was changed for an even better version. Everything seems to be perfectly placed in this work!!

By the way, excellent photography!! Love that stream of light in the photos!!!!

SUPERB once more, Bob!!!

Best regards ...Q


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

That's some good Karma !


----------



## Peter Recuas (Mar 6, 2014)

Masssterrrr!!! anic: anic: anic:


----------



## Oahu1 (Apr 28, 2015)

Very beautiful!


----------



## derandy (Dec 28, 2014)

Outstanding. Beautyful finished exelent shaped slingshot.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

That grain!


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

Very good Karma!

cheers,

jazz


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Many thanks mates for your feedbacks. I made this natural around my birthday and, as Jazz and Treefork said, I hope it'll be a good karma....yeah....

I'm looking after the V-project since I'd been insipired by a Jorge's V slingshot he made some years ago. I've made some in these years and I think this is one of the best done.


----------



## keramos (Nov 15, 2013)

Stunning, me gusta mucho....your work is speechless bro.


----------



## E.G. (Mar 27, 2014)

Another masterpiece from you! Great work Mr.Bob :bowdown:

That yew is :wub:


----------



## Sharker (Sep 15, 2013)

Another fancy and beautiful work mate, so beautiful


----------



## sagecraft (Mar 1, 2015)

dang!!! bob this is outstanding!! :shocked: :headbang: you rock dude!!!

cant get enough of that grain pattern...


----------



## tyrone8511 (May 2, 2014)

Now that is why I don't make "V" slingshots because your slingshot oozes awesomeness


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

:wub: :wub: pura armonia , todo lo que tocas mi hermano lo transformas en belleza .

Un fuerte abrazo Bob , tengo alguna majuela guardada para ti


----------



## frailuco (Jun 9, 2013)

Bob got an excellent head teacher I love your designs I'm a big fan of yours, thanks for sharing your hugs designs


----------



## Teach (Jul 5, 2014)

So hard to beat mother nature. Beautiful work Bob.


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Thanks again my friends.

Nice to hear you Alf, thanks man.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Stunning Bob!


----------



## Poiema (Jul 21, 2014)

Luxurious finish and grain. Your diverse imaginative forms and aesthetic style are *always* a delight to the eye. A splendid transformational V.

*I hope had you a very special day.* Tanti auguri a te.


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Hello E-Shot, thanks for your feedback.

Dear Poiema, thank you for the wishes and for the sensitive and penetrating words Painted with poetry.


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Many thanks to Frailuco, a master of carving and ergonomics. :wave:


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

What can I say it's al there  oh I now:
more more more


----------



## monkeyboab (Aug 13, 2011)

Outstanding. Whats the finish on that beauty? You really bring out the best in an already amazing wood.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Just total awesome..the shooter speaks for it'self.....

OM


----------



## Toolshed (Aug 4, 2015)

The grain is spectacular....Bob, that is very fine work all around.


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Again, I'm glad you like it. Thanks!

Monkeyboab, I finish with some hands of camellia oil, it's great on the wood as well as on the blades. It takes out the magnificient of the grain and color, even it does give a good protection.


----------



## monkeyboab (Aug 13, 2011)

Bob Fionda said:


> Again, I'm glad you like it. Thanks!
> 
> Monkeyboab, I finish with some hands of camellia oil, it's great on the wood as well as on the blades. It takes out the magnificient of the grain and color, even it does give a good protection.


Thanks Bob for your help on here and pm's. Just ordered some camellia oil.


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Ok Rob, I'm looking forward to seeing your work. I know it will be awesome.


----------

